

Lorenz - 67726e
http://xkcd.com/1350/#

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7509739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7509739)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7508572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7508572)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510226)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7511707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7511707)

And it doesn't work on my desktop version of FireFox, but it does work on my
laptop.

------
jdmitch
This is pretty amazing - it is probably going to get out of hand very quickly
and become as epic as "Time" (xkcd.com/1190)

